# headed to the show



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, all,
Shortly headed out to poultry show. Was going to show 10 birds, but cut back to 8. One hen I really wanted to show decided to lay egg and is sitting. Another hen has a baby, so I can't pull her to show either. Oh, well, just getting 8 birds show ready took enough time. Funny how dirty a little white bird can get if someone else in the loft gets inventive with the poops.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Daryl...

Yeah, funny how "white" gets dirty so fast!

Do update us on the show when you return home!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I wish I could go.....please get some pictures of your 8 contestants,


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

GOOD LUCK DARYL


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pidgey Is Catering At The Fair*

PIGEONMAMA, GOOD LUCK at the show, are you taking your FIGURITA'S, I know that they are one of your breeds. I will be showing my Italian Owls later this year,out here in california. Once again GOOD LUCK GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Just got back. The show is primarily chickens, chickens and more chickens. Many call ducks. There were 25 pigeons shown, and I took 2'nd place with a fig. The winner was an Old Dutch Cappuchine. I was very happy with 2'nd. There were some very nice pigeons. The judge really liked my birds, said there aren't many that nice in the shows he attends. The bird I did so well with was one I hatched and raised from last year, she's 3'rd generation I've raised.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow, Daryl, congratulations. That is really great to come in second.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, DARYL!  

CLASS WILL OUT! Can't imagine any of your birds being NOT nice!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you all. I must admit, I was very satisfied and pleased with second place. I also enjoyed the reactions of the people when they saw my tiny pigeons. Many people interested, many questions, and I do love to talk, educate about pigeons, and mine in particular. Funny thing, there were no negative comments about any of the pigeons. Everyone very enthusiastic and interested in the birds. Headed to bed, up at 4 a.m. and off to work.
Daryl
Oh, and I looked for Pidgey's French Frief Froglets, but never did find them. And I was going to give them a try, too.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The Maine franchise went bust with you drinking up the profits. That, and there wasn't enough interest since y'all up there like those overgrown underwater spiders so much.

Pidgey


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

CONGATULATIONS DARYL, I knew that your figs would do well,was it a white as many people seem to get drawn to the white birds thats why I am looking for some white italian owls. george


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> The Maine franchise went bust with you drinking up the profits. That, and there wasn't enough interest since y'all up there like those overgrown underwater spiders so much.
> 
> Pidgey


OUCH!

Sorry to hear it...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations Daryl and little winning "Fig Pig".

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

George,
Actually it was a dilute yellow check that did best for me, and I did have two whites showing also. The yellow check just showed better. The judge also said he kept going between the two top birds before choosing, and that mine just kept getting better each time. Drat, maybe he should have gone back one more time 
Daryl


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Congratulations Daryl on an excellent 2nd place showing, I have no doubt that the judge was very impressed with your figuritas!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pidgey,
I've had it with you. I've kept quiet for ever so long, taken your slanderous comments. Well, I'm done with it. You know why the Maine franchise went under. I told you people up here wouldn't go for your Toasted Tofu Toadlets. You wouldn't listen, would you. But, you sure listened when I warned you about the greviance committee. And you sure timed your departure from Maine perfectly. Thanks, Pidgey. Just what the heck am I supposed to to with all of this tar, all of these feathers and that danged rail  
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Pidgey,
> I've had it with you. I've kept quiet for ever so long, taken your slanderous comments. Well, I'm done with it. You know why the Maine franchise went under. I told you people up here wouldn't go for your Toasted Tofu Toadlets. You wouldn't listen, would you. But, you sure listened when I warned you about the greviance committee. And you sure timed your departure from Maine perfectly. Thanks, Pidgey. J*ust what the heck am I supposed to to with all of this tar, all of these feathers and that danged rail*
> Daryl


Actually, I'd save 'em...Pidgey is bound to show up again, sooner or later! Then, you can introduce Pidgey...

I'm really sorry to hear about your franchise. Unfortunately, that can happen when one trusts a guy who drinks clear liquid from assorted glass bottles, lives in the South, thinks a fancy French restaurant involves a backyard with a grill (looking suspiciously like a shopping cart!), and hires a waitress named "FiFi."


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shi,
You've got it all wrong. FiFi was the little appetiser Pidgey had advertised as "crouquettes du chien". Poor little FiFi 
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Congratulations on getting second place.....but I do so want to see PICTURES of the winner and all your lovely birds!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Pictures will be on display at pidgey's restaurant, soon.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl, congratulations winning second place! That's great news!

Linda


----------



## Shalva (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats on your second place...... 
what do you do at a pigeon show???? I am assuming you don't put your pigeons on a little leash and gate them around a ring... so what exactly happens at a pigeon show???? 

how is larry??? 
s


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Pidgey,
> I've had it with you. I've kept quiet for ever so long, taken your slanderous comments. Well, I'm done with it. You know why the Maine franchise went under. I told you people up here wouldn't go for your Toasted Tofu Toadlets. You wouldn't listen, would you. But, you sure listened when I warned you about the greviance committee. And you sure timed your departure from Maine perfectly. Thanks, Pidgey. *Just what the heck am I supposed to to with all of this tar, all of these feathers and that danged rail *
> Daryl


I'm glad you asked, Pigeonmama... in consideration of this one:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=96368&postcount=8

I think you can use the tar to stick the feathers down below your loft to give you a softer landing next time and the rail might help you slide to the bottom of the hill without getting so muddy.

Pidgey the Practical


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dilute Yellow :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*



pigeonmama said:


> George,
> Actually it was a dilute yellow check that did best for me, and I did have two whites showing also. The yellow check just showed better. The judge also said he kept going between the two top birds before choosing, and that mine just kept getting better each time. Drat, maybe he should have gone back one more time
> Daryl


Daryl,Yes a good strong yellow has a lot eye appeal.Was it a young bird or a old bird. I have a yellow that was to young to take to the GRAND NATIONAL, I hope to show her later this year.Right now she is sitting eggs. once again congrates on your good showing. GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Do you guys ever worry about your birds catching something at these shows? We don't show our birds, but we did once. Did pretty good too, it was a local deal. But it seems like all the shows around here are at the end of the year, just when we're getting ready to put our breeders together, and I'm scared to death that I'll bring something bad back to the loft, so we never put our birds in the shows. 
The one time we did enter, we entered a mated pair and two of thier kids. Dad took a first, Mom and both kids took a second. The categories were, Old Cock, Old Hen, Young Cock and Young Hen.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shalva,
Larry is fine. He is so beautiful, a strong flyer. I really need to find him a mate.
As to showing, well, at this show, all pigeons were shown against each other. In a regular pigeon show, it's like when you show dogs. Young hens against other young hens, all of the same breed. Same with young cocks, old hens, old cock birds. After the judge finds best of young hens, young cock birds, old hens and old cock birds, you come up with the best of that breed. Then the judge will judge the best of each breed against the other best of breed birds. Lots of fun.
Pidgey,
Hey, I like that idea. Just trying to figure out, am I supposed to glue the feathers to my bottom, or the bottom of the loft? And, come on, if I didn't fall down and crash, you wouldn't have anything to pick on me with.
George,
The yellow bird is a last years bird, just a little yellow tweetie bird.
Daryl


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Congradulations Daryl on your win!

What is considered an old cock and hen. I mean how old do they have to be?

Gee I'm sorry to hear the restaurant went bust, and sorry to hear that you really didn't get to drink up all of the profits. Pidgey made your job sound like so much fun. You were my role model!

I was trying to talk Pidgey into opening up a FFR in CA., so I could drink up the profits, guess thats out. I have the grills all ready to go. The picture with the toast (must be French Toast) on two long sticks would really appeal to some people around here. But Daryl I was really looking forward to the managers convention. I thought you and I could really have alot of fun. Oh well...are you up for the next bright idea that he cooks up. He can start out in Arizona with Shi, and we could just check in with her from time to time to see how things are going. I thought for a while that he was going to have us smuggle Popeye and Tender across the border. The funny part is their parents probably fly back and forth across the border everyday. 

Oh Well let me know if he has cooked up anything new. That joy ride on that rail into those feathers sounds fun. Can he sing? The Thorned Rooster and the Three Pigeonetts, Nah. Now I'm without any hopes of a career.

Next time I won't put all of my eggs in one basket. 



Congradulations Again,
Feather


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Feather,
Yes, I'm sorry about all the distress the closing of the restaurant caused, too. Have no idea what Pidgey has planned next, but with Pidgey, you know something is being put in to motion.
My show pigeons are all banded with seamless bands, showing the year of their hatch ( I almost said birth), as soon as they are grown enough that the band can't keep slipping off. Young birds are thisyear's hatch. Old birds are last year's or older. So far, I've only had 2 figs hatch. Lots of eggs, many incubated right up to almost hatching , then abandoned. I don't know if it's due to territory squabbles, or not, as I have many nest boxes not even being used up there. It would be easier if the birds would lay the eggs and not bother to set. Pretty hard to take, when I go up in the morning and find eggs abandoned over night, cold, and know they were due to hatch soon.
I'm thinning out the bunch of show/breeder birds at this time, giving away pet quality birds to friends in my poultry and pigeon clubs. These are birds who are too big or not up to standard, and are going only to experienced people, locally
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, that's just great--you've gone and tarred all those feathers to your hiney and now all the pigeons are swooning after you instead of sitting in their own nests, minding their own business.

Well, I guess THAT plan didn't work out right...

...but you do look kinda' cute!

Pidgey


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You two are so funny!

Somehow I can picture this girl that I have never seen before with feathers tarred on her bottom. And Yeah...she does look very cute.

Feather


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Good Luck with your birds, I'm headed out to the Del Mar Fair next week with 9 birds. Isn't it fun.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

George you going to Del Mar?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TERRY&RENA,Did not enter any birds,when I got the word about the fair,I just was not ready.This sunday I will be at the METRO CLUB,maybe there is still a chance to get a few in.hope so.In any event I hope to go to see the birds.Will look for you guys. GEORGE


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Please do George. I joined the SDMC but have never been to a meeting. LOL


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

re92346mos said:


> Good Luck with your birds, I'm headed out to the Del Mar Fair next week with 9 birds. Isn't it fun.




Rena,
Best of luck at the show!

George
I hope you it is not to late to enter your birds, if it is, enjoy the show.

Feather


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The best reason to show your birds at a fair is to let the public see the different types of pigeons. And often a person get to wanting to keepand raise pigeons because they were intreged from what they saw. Regular pigeon shows do not get as many visiters seeing the birds. But have some strong competion.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks George, I have them entered already. I like to enter the Fair to promote the breeds and pigeons. I leave the competition birds to our Club Shows and the National.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Thats exactly right.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi George, I didnt see you sorry I missed you. My birds did well. 4 first place, 4 second place and BOB Modenas. Only had one other person in Modenas though. LOL Got to go by and see Terry on the way home and give her a homer I had that is going to loose a leg. Thank God for Terry. Hope I see you next time. Does anyone know how I get a Watsonville entry form?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Rena! Looks like you pretty much swept the show! It was great to see you and Terry last evening, and thank you for the lovely bird!

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*See You At Watsonville*

HI RENA, Concratulations WOW 4 first and 4 seconds thats just great.Sorry I did not go,had planed to,but had things to do which came first.The watsonville show entry forms are not out yet. John De Carlo was the man that handled theentry forms.I will see if I can get more info GEORGE


----------

